
Hypothes.is: An Open Annotations Platform - karlicoss
https://web.hypothes.is/#features
======
Hackbraten
I’ve been looking for something like this. Too bad that there’s no Firefox
extension.

Using a bookmarklet is inconvenient because I don‘t have bookmarks displayed
by default. Screen real estate is valuable.

~~~
karlicoss
I wanted to look at porting it to Firefox, the addons are using very similar
APIs these days, so it's not like rewriting everything from scratch. But
haven't had time so far.

You can set up a bookmark keyword? E.g. in my Firefox I've got "hyp" for the
bookmarklet, then you can press F6 on the page, type "hyp", press enter and it
would trigger the bookmarklet!

------
antman
Is there an up to date docker? Tried to set it up a few times across the years
but couldn't.

